# Paul Jones and Co Four Roses bottle



## Bufflehead (Jan 7, 2020)

Dug this. Has ceramic (?) embossed pour top with foil still intact.  Any ideas about date? Ideas about how to clean inside without taking top off?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 7, 2020)

I can't make out the date on there, but it dates between that year and the start of prohibition in 1920.  I have no clue how to clean the inside of it without taking that top off though, unfortunately.


----------



## embe (Jan 7, 2020)

Does the inside need cleaning?  That top might have kept it from from getting dirtier, it's in much better shape than some of the bottles I've come across


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 8, 2020)

Sand and barkeeper's friend soap and bit of water ,pour in hole with funnel , cover hole with thumb , shake vigourusly. Copper bits instead of sand works better


----------



## slugplate (Jan 8, 2020)

That top looks like it can be a pour spout. But, does the inside really need to be cleaned? I'd hold off if it's not too bad.


----------



## Bufflehead (Jan 8, 2020)

As always very helpful. Here’s a zoomed pic. Inside not bad just a few patches. won’t  mess with it anymore.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 24, 2020)

the stopper was made so the bottle cud not be refilled . the inside mechanism is missing ,so you can put water in now . I would not try to remove the porcelain stopper.


----------

